# Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. August 2004)

Moin Leute!
Viele wissen es einige wohl noch nicht. Vom 3.9. bis zum 5.9.04 findet das alljährlich wiederkehrende offizielle Anglerboardtreffen in Vöhl / Herzhausen auf dem Campinghof Teichmann statt. Alle wichtigen Infos und ein Anmeldeformular gibt es hier und einen bestehenden Thread gibt es hier. Da die Teilnahme an dem Thread doch sehr sperlich ist wollte ich die ganze Sache einfach noch mal in Erinnerung rufen und fragen wer denn nun alles kommt. Ich werde hier jetzt eine Teilnehmerliste posten und ihr postet hier rein ob ihr kommt, ich werde die Liste dann ständig aktualisieren so das sich jeder ein Bild machen kann wen er treffen wird.
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei und freue mich schon reisig.  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

1.  Jörg Schneider (Meeresangler_Schwerin) mit Frau, Hannes und Peter
2.  Martin Hanusch (martin)
3.  Reisender
4.  lordwuddy
5.  Pasa
6.  Achim_68
7.  Franky
8.  Dok
9.  Amazone01
10. Laksos
11. Laksine (und die vielen Kids  )
12. Palometta


----------



## fly-martin (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

2. Martin Hanusch ( martin, fliegenfischen )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Ik mach dat hab ich jesacht. 
Was is denn mit Marina?


----------



## Reisender (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Meeresangler_Schwerin

na gut nachdem ich jetzt jedes wochenende woander bin:q warum nicht auch am Edersee## 

werde mich für den edersee stark machen,#6 fage meine kleine, wenn sie nicht möchte komme ich 100% alleine oder mit anderen wenn ich noch welche finde.

natürlich komme ich nur, wenn ich von dir aus darf:q :q :q :q 

Gruß
Reisender

P.S habe mich gerade gemeldet an Sorry sorry:q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich komme ich nur, wenn ich von dir aus darf:q :q :q :q



Was sollte ich dagegen haben. Freu ich mich doch über jeden der kommt um so größer wir die Fete.
Also kommst du ja?


----------



## Reisender (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

OK, OK wenn du mich so nett bittest #v #v 








* ich da bei *



*meersesangler- Schwerin *

Gruß
Reisender
325 km ,ich sollte mal meine km zusammen rechnen## ##


----------



## lordwuddy (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Ich hab mich auch schon mit meinem Daddy angemeldet. Ich freu mich schon drauf.
lordwuddy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Weiss leider noch nicht so genau ob das bei mir klappt. Evtl. bin ich das WE in Spanien am Ebro. Das entscheidet sich aber alles erst sehr kurzfristig.

Denke aber mal das es doch bestimmt noch möglich ist sehr kurzfristig dort einen Platz für Auto und Zelt zu bekommen oder ist der Campingplatz dort so gut frequentiert?

Wollte mich nämlich ungern anmelden und dann evtl. doch absagen müssen.


----------



## PASA (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@ schwalmangler

letztes Jahr war das überhaupt kein Problem.

@Reisender

Ich war im März in Saabrücken um meine Tochter 2 x5 Min. tanzen zu sehen. Dagegen lohnt sich die Fahrt von 325 km für 2 - 3 Tage doch wirklich. 

Ich komme voraussichtlich von Freitag bis Sonntag evtl. mit 1 - 2 Söhnen (8 Jahre).

Da ich eine reklativ kurze Anreise habe kann ich auch kurzfristig noch umdisponieren. #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Null Problemo SchwalmAngler die letzten Jahre ist immer noch reichlich Platz für Zelte in unserer Runde gewesen.


----------



## Achim_68 (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Hi Jörg,

ich komme auch vorbei....................... ich freu mich drauf, die Mods wiederzusehen......und neue Boardies kennenzulernen!


----------



## Franky (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Ich komme am 4.9. wenn dann ziemlich früh und hätte gerne Kaffee, Brötchen mit Auflage und ein Ei... :q
Am 3.9. muß ich arbeiten und habe erst um 21:30 Feierabend.


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@PASA

2x5 minuten das ist:l 

ja drei tage sind gut :q 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Tiffy (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Würde gern kommen. Leider kann ich das wegen einem schwerem Krankheitsfall in der Familie noch nicht sagen ob es was wird.

Meine Norgereise Anfang September hab ich jedenfalls schon abgesagt :c


----------



## Lally (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

hi, ich würde ja auch gerne kommen! aber ich habe noch keinen angelschein:c  die prüfung ist erst im november. aber nächstes jahr, dann simma dabei:m 

viel spass noch allen.......#2


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Moin Lally, bei dem Treffen gehts mal nicht ums Angeln. Dort sind wir zum kennenlernen und feiern. Angeln kann man zwar auch in dem See der zur Anlage gehört aber das machen wenn überhaupt nur sehr wenige.


----------



## Amazone01 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Wir kommen dieses Mal wieder  müssen uns doch auch blicken lassen....


----------



## PASA (12. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@ M S
hier laufen zwei Threads nebeneinander mit dem selben Thema sollte nicht einer geschlossen werden? Ich meine diesen hier und diesen: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=29848&highlight=Edersee+2004

gruss


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Das weis ich Pasa, hier soll ja eigentlich nur gepostet werden "ich komme" und sonst nichts. Ich will nur eine Liste machen wer alles dabei ist. Das wäre im anderen Thread zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## schelli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Sagst mal Jungs und Mädels,

wie lange brauche ich da von Regensburg aus ???
scheint ja ziehmlich weit weg zu sein oder ..
(Bei mir funzt der Routenplaner im Moment nicht)


----------



## Reisender (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

So 459,99 KM sagt meine reise schnäpfe also 20 std mit hörbi,und 5 Std mit einem richtigen auto

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## PASA (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Hallo Schelli,

ca 4 Std.

00:00  0,0   Regensburg  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:00  0,3  in Regensburg rechts abbiegen auf Emmeramsplatz  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:00  0,3  links abbiegen auf Emmeramsplatz  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:00  0,3  rechts abbiegen auf Emmeramsplatz  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:00  0,4  geradeaus weiter auf Marschallstrasse  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:00  0,4  links abbiegen auf Marschallstrasse  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:01  0,5  geradeaus weiter auf Ägidienplatz  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:01  0,6  halb links halten auf Wiesmeierweg  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:01  0,7  links abbiegen auf Kumpfmühler Strasse  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:03  1,5  geradeaus weiter auf R4  AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl  
00:05  2,5  bei AS Regensburg-Kumpfmühl (43) rechts abbiegen auf A93  AK Regensburg  
00:06  3,7  halb links halten auf A93  Ingolstadt  
00:07  4,7  am AK Regensburg (99)(44) rechts halten auf A3/E56  Nürnberg  
01:36  193,8  am AK Biebelried (73)(102) halb rechts halten auf A7/E45  Schweinfurt  
01:36  193,9  halb rechts halten auf A7/E45  Schweinfurt/Kassel  
02:44  334,4  halb links halten auf A7/E45  AD Hattenbacher Dreieck  
02:58  364,4  bei AS Homberg (Efze) (84) rechts halten auf B323  Knüllwald  
02:58  364,6  links abbiegen auf B323  Homberg  
03:06  372,9  links abbiegen auf B254  Hebel  
03:15  381,8  geradeaus weiter auf B253  AS Wabern  
03:20  387,5  bei AS Wabern (15) geradeaus weiter auf B253  Ungedanken  
03:29  397,9  halb rechts halten auf B485  Giflitz  
03:37  405,6  in Mehlen geradeaus weiter auf L3086\Affolderner Strasse  Affoldern  
03:42  410,0  rechts abbiegen auf L3086  Basdorf  
03:47  415,4  links abbiegen auf L3086  Basdorf  
03:52  421,2  links abbiegen auf L3086  Basdorf  
03:52  421,3  rechts abbiegen auf L3086  Basdorf  
03:54  423,6  in Basdorf halb rechts halten auf L3086  Vöhl  
04:05  432,7  in Herzhausen halb links halten auf L3084\Ederstrasse  Vöhl  
04:05  432,8  rechts abbiegen auf B252\Itterstrasse  Vöhl  
04:05  432,9  Vöhl   

Bilder per PM #6


----------



## PASA (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Bilder per PM geht nicht schick mir deine Mailadresse

Gruß


----------



## Reisender (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

03:42 410,0 rechts abbiegen auf L3086 Basdorf 
03:47 415,4 links abbiegen auf L3086 Basdorf 
03:52 421,2 links abbiegen auf L3086 Basdorf 
03:52 421,3 rechts abbiegen auf L3086 Basdorf 
03:54 423,6 in Basdorf halb rechts halten auf L3086 Vöhl 
04:05 432,7 in Herzhausen halb links halten auf L3084\Ederstrasse Vöhl 
04:05 432,8 rechts abbiegen auf B252\Itterstrasse Vöhl 
04:05 432,9 Vöhl 



Und dann biste totall malle im schädel:q :q rechts,links,rechts:q :q :q 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## PASA (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Immer schön am See lang, wer nicht abbiegt muß schwimmen!


----------



## schelli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@PASA

eMail ist unterwegs............

merci für die Infos !!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Einfacher gehts wenn man ab Wabern der B253 folgt bis sie kurz vor Frankenberg auf die B252 trifft. Da dann rechts Richtung Vöhl/Herzhausen und kurz vor Herzhausen ist dann links der Campingplatz. Kann man gar nicht verfehlen da die Bundestrasse direkt am Campingplatz verbeiführt.


----------



## PASA (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@ schelli
Bilder sind unterwegs

@ schwalmangler
stimmt, Map & Guide sieht das aber anders


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Leute bitte seid nicht böse aber das hier sollte ein Thread sein wo jeder nur schreibt ob er zum Treffen kommt, mehr nicht. Ich wollte nur eine Übersicht erstellen.


----------



## METROPOL-KS (23. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Hey .

Würde mich freuen auch dabei zu sein.
Wann und wo  ist das Treffen ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Moin METROPOL-KS,
Das Treffen is in der Nähe vom Edersee in Vöhl Herzhausen. Guckst du hier.


----------



## Laksos (23. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Moin Jörg,

schreib' mich natürlich bitte definitiv mit in die Liste ein! Ich komme mit Monika ("Laksine"), den beiden Jungs Martin ("Raubfischjäger") und Christian und 'nem Kasten Früh-Kölsch. Hütte ist schon fest gebucht.

Ich hatte zwar in 'nem Preisausschreiben für genau dieses Wochenende 3 Tage Angeln an der Mörrum gewonnen (mit 5 erlaubten  Mitnahme-Lachsen und Fanggarantie) inclusive Abholung durch Hotel-Shuttle, aber das offizielle Treffen am Edersee lass' ich mir doch wegen so was nicht entgehen! Deswegen hab' ich an der Mörrum abgesagt, ist doch Ehrensache. Ich möchte doch auch wieder Boardies und Mods treffen und Neue kennenlernen!  :m 

Kleiner Tipp für Erstbesucher:
Nehmt euch für Samstag abend auf alle Fälle Grillgut mit fürs Grillen im großen Zirkuszelt (Wetter also egal)! 

Ob Freitag auch schon gegrillt werden kann, wüsste ich aber auch ganz gerne. Ist eigentlich diesmal genug Grillkohle da? Und ist das Zelt bei Schlechtwetter schon am Freitag ab Nachmittag und auch Samstag schon tagsüber für uns frei? Alle Mann passen wir vielleicht nicht in Martin's (Fliegenfischer) Defender-Camp unter seine gespannte Plane rein!  :q 

Sonst stellen wir uns bei Regen eben einfach im campingplatzeigenen Internet-Cafe unter! 

Liebe Leute, habt keine Scheu und schaut ruhig gerne alle bei uns vorbei, es ist Platz für alle da! Es ist eine superklasse Sache, ausser bei den regionalen "Nur-Angeln-Boardie-Treffs" hier auch mal Mods und Boardies aus ganz AB-Land zu begegnen! Es werden tolle Kontakte geknüpft, gefachsimpelt, total wurscht, ob blutiger Anfänger oder Angelzeitschrift-Redakteur, Angelschein- oder Nicht-Angelscheinbesitzer, wurscht, man kann fragen, sich zum Angeln verabreden, usw. usw.. Außerdem gibt uns Mod Martin (Fliegenfischer) einen kostenlosen (wo gibt's das noch?) Einsteiger-/Schnupperkurs im Fliegenrutenwerfen mit seiner riesigen Rutenauswahl und Fliegenbinden mit 8 Zentner Zubehör, sogar die Mädels machen mit! Wir werden bestimmt wieder riesig viel Spaß haben und Tränen lachen. Außerdem geht's hier sehr familiär zu, so einige werden wieder ihre Ladies und Kids mitbringen. 

Last but not least sind natürlich unsere Anglerboard-Promis mit von der Partie: 
Vom AB-Dreigestirn mit "Godfather of Anglerboard: Dok" und seiner Amazone, Thomas9904 (Thomas Finkbeiner) und Franky sowie einigen Board-Mods und anderen Mods von Schleswig-Holstein bis Feuerland sicher wieder einige vom Bildschirm oder auch live altbekannte Member, die einem hier dann garantiert noch vertrauter werden! 

Und wer's gar nicht lassen kann, kann auch mal seine Rute in den campingplatzeigenen See (mit Verbindung zur Eder, der See wird von einem regulären Angelverein bewirtschaftet) hängen, Tagekarten gibt's preiswert beim supernetten, freundlich-fröhlichen und in allen Belangen hilfreichen Campingplatzteam, die sich riesig über uns Angler freuen!

Für die Kids gibt's alle möglichen Unterhaltungs- und Vergnügungsmöglichkeiten. Die Kinder und Jugendlichen sollen Badesachen nicht vergessen, es ist Platz genug, im See zu schwimmen, ohne die Angler zu stören!

Leute, kommt und zögert nicht, füllt die Internetbekanntschaften mit Leben und noch mehr Spaß; es ist unheimlich klasse, wenn mann später wieder virtuell im Board nun weiß, mit wem man da eigentlich leibhaftig quatscht oder sich zerfetzt! Gerade bei Streitthemen läßt sich dann menschlicher miteinander umgehen ... !  :q 

Ich freu' mich schon jetzt auf's Ederseetreffen und euch alle!  #v  :z

(Oups, sorry, Jörg, du wolltest hier eigentlich nur hören, wer kommt; die Begeisterung ging eben halt gerade mit mir durch; aber dat musste alles einfach mal gesagt werden!   )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Das hast du aber fein geschrieben Norbert. #6#6#6 so was liest man doch gerne.  ich freu mich auch schon riesig auch wenn an dem Wochenende warscheinlich das beste Angelwetter auf der Ostsee sein wird.  :c Is Banane. Anglerboardtreffen ist Pflicht.  #g  #a  #v  #4


----------



## fly-martin (23. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Hallo

Ich habe für das AB Treffen am Edersee mein "Defender Camp" etwas vergrößert - es wird schon genug Platz sein...

Selbstverständlich wird es wieder eine kostenlose "Einsteigerschulung Fliegenfischen"  und Bindekurse geben - für jeden der mag!

Was immer benötigt wird sind Campingstühle, Essbesteck, Becher, Teller sowie Fressalien und Getränke - das sollte sich jeder selber mitbringen

Ich werde am Freitag aufschlagen und das Camp aufbauen - Ihr erkennt mich an diesem Gespann :









und wenn daneben so ein Zelt steht :






habt Ihr mich gefunden  #v


----------



## Achim_68 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

Also, nachdem ich das gelesen habe, kann ich es kaum noch abwarten am Edersee aufzuschlagen und Euch Boardies mal live zu sehen und zu treffen............ tut mir einen Gefallen und aktiviert noch mehr Boardies, damit wir die Veranstaltung mit Leben füllen können!!!!
Diese Gelegenheit gibt es nur einmal im Jahr - hier könnt Ihr diejenigen live und in Farbe sehen, mit denen Ihr das ganze Jahr virtuell fachsimpelt, lacht oder auch streitet. 
Hier gibts die Gelegenheit, sich mit einem Schulterklopfen oder einem Händedruck bei den Leuten zu bedanken, die Euch mit guten Tips und cleveren Tricks versorgt haben oder bei einem Bier mal mit dem Typen zu reden, der Euch mit seinen Kommentaren schon das ganze Jahr nervt und die Sache aus der Welt zu räumen.
Als besondere Attraktion: hier kann man echte Moderatoren in freier Wildbahn beobachten: Hier könnt Ihr herausfinden, ob Meeresangler Schwerin wirklich so redet wie sein Avatar Werner, ob der beloppte Achim_68 auch in der realen Welt mit nem Hut rumläuft oder ob der Dok wirklich Arzt ist............

Also lasst Euch diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen und feiert mit uns zusammen am schönen Edersee!


----------



## Palometta (24. August 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@ MS
Tach Jörg
kannst mich mit auf deine Liste setzen.

Achim_68 hat mich mit seinem Posting im anderen Thread überzeugt  :q 

Wo Rheinländer sind  da ist was los  #g ....

Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen  :g 

Gruß aus NRW #h 
Frank


----------



## Reisender (1. September 2004)

*AW: Teilnehmer AB Treffen Edersee 2004*

@Achim_68
wie viele kommen dann eigendlich mittlerweile so zum edersee ????#g 
um auf dich zu schießen ups sorry!!!!!:q :q um dich laufen zu sehen????



Gruß
Reisender


----------

